# New Fall shows Guru guide is up!



## javabird




----------



## sieglinde

Thanks, I never check these so I could have missed the new season guide. I do find them useful (only for this purpose.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I miss the old TV guide "Fall Preview" issues.

The ones they have now are not the same.

will have to check out the guru.


----------



## Splitsec

Pardon my ignorance, but where would I find this?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

if you have a premire, you need to be in SD menus.


----------



## windracer

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> if you have a premire, you need to be in SD menus.


Aren't the Collections in the HDUI the same thing?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

i didnt see guru guide in HD.


----------



## windracer

Right, it doesn't say Guru Guide but if you go under Browse TV and then Collections there are Fall TV collections you can record. When you look at them in the Season Pass manager they say "Guide" so I think they are the same thing.


----------



## SullyND

You can also access them online through your tivo account.

ETA: I swear I was able to manage them online last year, anad not just view them. Is that now only on the Premiere? Am I just losing it? Both?


----------



## starbreiz

I find it odd that the new fall Guru Guide on my Eiger has only 8 shows listed, and they're all reality-based. (Despite my 900 channels on Comcast Digital Gold HD yada yada, I still don't get two of these shows.) Does everyone see this few programs?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Doesn't the guru guide only show whats in the guide data? It's still early yet, Only show I watch thats in the guide already is Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## starbreiz

No idea, but that's an excellent theory


----------



## javabird

SullyND said:


> You can also access them online through your tivo account.
> 
> ETA: I swear I was able to manage them online last year, anad not just view them. Is that now only on the Premiere? Am I just losing it? Both?


I think you are correct. I seem to recall being able to do that last year, also (I have a TivoHD). Looks like that's only supported for Premiere now.


----------



## javabird

To access the guides (From Tivo's guru guide page) http://www.tivo.com/findtvshows/guides/index.html:

"Go to TiVo Central > Find Programs & Downloads > KidZone Recommendations & Guru Guides."

"Guru Guides generally deliver 3-10 hours of programming every week and are updated regularly, as new shows air, so you're always sure to be watching the freshest, hottest, most interesting programs on TV!"


----------



## sieglinde

The Guru Guide for the Fall Season is not really ready for prime time yet. And remember a lot of shows actually premier after the World Series in October.


----------



## busyba

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I miss the old TV guide "Fall Preview" issues.
> 
> The ones they have now are not the same.


_Entertainment Weekly_ puts out a Fall TV Preview issue that is on par with the old TV Guide Fall Preview issues.


----------



## Hercules67

javabird said:


> To access the guides (From Tivo's guru guide page) http://www.tivo.com/findtvshows/guides/index.html:
> 
> "Go to TiVo Central > Find Programs & Downloads > KidZone Recommendations & Guru Guides."
> 
> "Guru Guides generally deliver 3-10 hours of programming every week and are updated regularly, as new shows air, so you're always sure to be watching the freshest, hottest, most interesting programs on TV!"


Actually shows on CW are already premiering like "Ringer" (tonight, 9/13).

I have a question though. In the past, the GURU guides would show-up on the Season Pass List. Is there a reason why this has changed? I can't see them in the Season Pass. Will the shows still record?

Yes, I only have two lonely Series 2 DTs. They've served me well.


----------



## javabird

I added mine to my Season pass list by going to "Get this guide." I got the new Fall shows and the Drama list. 

Funny thing about it though is that some of the shows in the Drama list don't show up in the new fall shows list. I wonder if there is a limit to how many shows it will display at a time in the list. Also, it seems to want to select the SD version by default, not the HD version.


----------



## sieglinde

I noticed that. I suspect it is because not all cable systems get the HD version. For example, my HD Tivo with cable cards is happy to receive Fox network in HD, my Tivo Series II connected to a cable box can only get the SD version.


----------



## Hercules67

I can't speak about the HD TiVos (which I'll hopefully have one soon -- with a cable card)....

But, after an hour or so, the Guru Guide shows DID SHOW UP on the Season Pass List. :up: Phew! And I was worried. Now, if there is something that I end-up keeping from the new shows, there it is.

As for the HD shows, I like what one of the Cable systems in NYC area is doing. Everything in what you consider the normal range (where all the channels you expect used to be) are in HD, if you have an HD converter, or Cable Card, etc. That way, you don't have to flip to the 400, or 700 or whatever series of channels to find your HD channels. They are where they're supposed to be. 

Why isn't everyone doing that? -- I suspect that's a question for a different thread!


----------



## javabird

I've noticed a few new shows have not showed up in the Guru guides, so be on the alert. For example, the Once Upon a Time pilot.


----------



## sieglinde

The Guru Guide does not work that well for me. It says I don't get the channel and I have the channel.


----------



## me10lee83

Are they doing one this year? I've used this the past few years and can't find one for this year!


----------



## windracer

There's a "New Fall Shows" collection if you have a Premiere (under Browse TV & Movies). Currently it's only listing:

- Animal Practice
- Ben and Kate
- Go On
- Guys with Kids
- The Mindy Project
- The New Normal


----------



## javabird

I don't seem to have it available for my area yet (Seattle/Eastside). But thanks for posting-- i'll keep checking back.


----------



## SullyND

So are Guru Guides dead? (Only the HDUI has "Collections" right?


----------



## celtic pride

When you go to collections in the menu there are at least 3 sections to check out WHATS NEW,NEW FALL SHOWS,and RETURNING FALL SHOWS! thats where ONCE UPON A TIME is listed. oopsi didnt notice javabirds comment was from 2011,anyway returning fall showsis in the collections section for those of you who want to start looking for shows to set up in your season pass.


----------



## Archangel00

Just went looking for this on my Tivo-HD and nothing...

Seriously? WTF???


----------



## javabird

sorry folks, my original post was from 2011-- there isn't one for 2012 yet 
I've had to resort to checking station listings and (gasp) watching commercials for upcoming shows....maybe the Tivo folks aren't putting one out this year?


----------



## SullyND

Sounds like Guru guides might be dead? Replaced by "collections" for the Premiere only?


----------



## javabird

SullyND said:


> Sounds like Guru guides might be dead? Replaced by "collections" for the Premiere only?


You can also access Collections in the Tivo iPad app, but the list doesn't seem to be very complete. Maybe it's more complete on the Premiere, but I have a TivoHD.


----------

